# Things You Didn't Know You Needed



## Squint-eyed Southerner (May 27, 2021)

Edit, 4/27/2022: I just noticed the video I originally posted was taken down. This one is the only replacement I could find. Sorry. 

At least the guy's enthusiastic. 😄


----------



## m4r35n357 (May 27, 2021)

Made by orcs.


----------



## Ealdwyn (May 27, 2021)

Hmmm. Interesting. But I'm not sure if I like them or not.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jun 4, 2021)

More things!











New LORD OF THE RINGS Plushies Journey to Build-A-Bear


Add some precious new members to your very own fellowship of stuffed animals with Build-A-Bear's new Lord of the Rings plushies.




nerdist.com


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jun 4, 2021)

The Hobbit (75th Anniversary) / J.R.R. Tolkien


Perfect place for souvenirs from your adventures... The Hobbit 75th Anniversary by J.R.R. Tolkien Secret Safe Book features: (This listing is for one book safe. Accessories, not included). Magnetic closure so your secrets will keep secret (even when your book is upright) Precision handcrafted...




www.secretsafebooks.com












Or you could buy your own "Hobbit Hole"





Hobbit Holes hand made in Maine: playhouse, camping hut, chicken coop, cottage, garden shed, sauna


Hobbit Holes hand made in Maine: playhouse, camping hut, chicken coop, cottage, garden shed, sauna




hobbitholestore.com


----------



## Olorgando (Jun 4, 2021)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Or you could buy your own "Hobbit Hole"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the "chicken coop" option! 😂


----------



## Elthir (Jun 4, 2021)

Those green apples look good. Mmm.


----------



## Olorgando (Jun 4, 2021)

Elthir said:


> Those green apples look good. Mmm.


But they're almost certainly "accessories" - perhaps even just decoration; even inedible stage props?


----------



## Starbrow (Jun 6, 2021)

S-eS, I have never, ever thought of Gollum as cute and cuddly. Tolkien is rolling over in his grave.


----------



## Elthir (Jun 7, 2021)

more apple!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jun 7, 2021)

Eggsellent!


----------



## Elthir (Jun 7, 2021)

Oh wow I really *must *have that!

Plus one with T*eeg*war on it!


----------



## Olorgando (Jun 7, 2021)

Elthir said:


> Plus one with T*eeg*war on it!


Um ... T*egg*war, perchance? 🤨 😏


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jun 7, 2021)

Narya for $1? 😁








Fashion Jewelry The Lord of The Rings Narya Galadriel Gandalf Ring LOTR Jewelry Elf Three Spirit of Staff Wisdom Fairy Tale Rings | Wish


Buy Fashion Jewelry The Lord of The Rings Narya Galadriel Gandalf Ring LOTR Jewelry Elf Three Spirit of Staff Wisdom Fairy Tale Rings at Wish - Shopping Made Fun




www.wish.com


----------



## Elthir (Jun 7, 2021)

Olorgando said:


> Um ... T*egg*war, perchance? 🤨 😏



Yikes. Please *eeg*cuse my error!


----------



## Ealdwyn (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## Olorgando (Jun 7, 2021)

Double-letters are the source of my most frequent typos.
I once (even recently, IIRC) managed to use such a word containing a double-something twice in a single line, one doubling the preceding letter, shortly thereafter doubling the letter following - but in each case managing to avoid doubling the letter that should have been ... 😬
Has relevant research found a term for this, something akin to dyslexia?



Ealdwyn said:


> View attachment 9556


Ealdwyn, Ealdwyn ... do you really eegspeegd that with the eegheads haunting this site? 🤪


----------



## Elthir (Jun 7, 2021)

Disleggsia?


----------



## Olorgando (Jun 7, 2021)

Elthir said:


> Disleggsia?


I doubt it. Sounds too much like a simple Franconian mispronunciation (Franconia, where I've basically lived for the last 45 years, apparently has dispensed with the consonants K, P and T).


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jun 7, 2021)

Just make sure your eggs don't get burned.


----------



## Ealdwyn (Jun 8, 2021)

Looking for a new fire pit?
you can buy it here


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jun 8, 2021)

Eggsactly what I wanted!


----------



## Elthir (Jun 8, 2021)

"I cannot read the fiery letters," said Elthir in his best English accent.

"No," said Ando, "but I can."

"No you can't!" said Elthir.

"Yes I can!"

And thus did Elthir begin the throwing of eggs at Ando.

And oh! All shell broke loose 🐣


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jun 8, 2021)

That's it. I'm breaking outa here.


----------



## Elthir (Jun 8, 2021)

😂 SeS

And I just want to add that I was a bit disappointed at the relative lack of results when I eggled . . . 
oops, I mean googled . . . *"egg based Lord of the Rings gifts"*

This needs to change!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jun 8, 2021)

Look around. Maybe you can poach something from another line.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jun 8, 2021)

Leggos, for instance?


----------



## Elthir (Jun 9, 2021)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Look around. Maybe you can poach something from another line.



I've fried and fried but it isn't over-easy!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jun 10, 2021)

Eggceptional!


----------



## Olorgando (Jun 10, 2021)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Eggceptional!
> 
> View attachment 9596


Aaaarrrggghhh!
From that eggreggious film!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jun 11, 2021)

Even more stuff!




Or, for more Elthir-approved versions:


----------



## Elthir (Jun 12, 2021)

I know it's rotten of me to say so, but I need nothing with Tengwar diacritics over Roman vowels.

Diacritics over eggs? Yes . . . but even still, over easy 🐾


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jun 12, 2021)

That's why I thought the second pair would meet your standards better.

Dunno about the eggses. Matter of taste, I guess. Maybe some condiments might take the Sting out of it.


----------



## Elthir (Jun 12, 2021)

That might be good for cutting calories [cough]

*sorry*


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jun 12, 2021)

Ah, but don't forget the


----------



## Elthir (Jun 12, 2021)

Ah yes, the . . .


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jun 12, 2021)

The


----------



## Ealdwyn (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jun 12, 2021)

You'll need this.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## Olorgando (Jun 16, 2021)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> View attachment 9691


No eggseptions? 😖


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jun 16, 2021)

Nope!


----------



## Olorgando (Jun 16, 2021)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Nope!
> View attachment 9692


Looks like Leggs Luthor.


----------



## Elthir (Jun 16, 2021)

Olorgando said:


> Looks like Leggs Luthor.



L🍳L!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jun 23, 2021)

Wish - Shopping Made Fun


Shopping Made Fun. Join over 500 million others that have made their shopping more smart, fun, and rewarding.




dl.wish.com


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jun 23, 2021)

The link goes to the app store. Got a pic?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jun 24, 2021)

Odd, here's a screenshot


Direct link if anyone wants to buy it :-D





Nazgul | Wish


Shop Wish.com for the cutest nazgul at up to 80% off. We've got a huge collection of nazgul that you'll love.




www.wish.com


----------



## Olorgando (Jun 24, 2021)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Odd, here's a screenshot


Exactly what we need with the current weather - *NOT!* 😁


----------



## Ealdwyn (Jun 24, 2021)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Odd, here's a screenshot
> View attachment 9803
> 
> Direct link if anyone wants to buy it :-D
> ...


Strangely, it reminds me more of No-face than a Ringwraith


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jun 24, 2021)

Ealdwyn said:


> Strangely, it reminds me more of No-face than a Ringwraith
> 
> View attachment 9814


Hadn't thought of that, but I agree!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jun 24, 2021)

You just need to buy a Noh mask. 😁


----------



## Olorgando (Jun 24, 2021)

Ealdwyn said:


> Strangely, it reminds me more of No-face than a Ringwraith


Or that one kid from "South Park", except his hoodie isn't black like that of a Ring-wraith.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jun 24, 2021)

Olorgando said:


> Or that one kid from "South Park", except his hoodie isn't black like that of a Ring-wraith.


Kenny?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jun 24, 2021)

Always reminded me of 2001.


----------



## Olorgando (Jun 24, 2021)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Kenny? View attachment 9817


Bingo! Must confess I do not know the name of a single character in the show (and it's always uncertain how correctly the German dialogues adhere to the original).


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jun 24, 2021)

Your choice of messages:


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jun 24, 2021)

Or, if you want to go bigger:


----------



## grendel (Jun 24, 2021)

Oh my God! They killed Kenny!!


----------



## grendel (Jun 24, 2021)

Olorgando said:


> Bingo! Must confess I do not know the name of a single character in the show (and it's always uncertain how correctly the German dialogues adhere to the original).


I would say 98% of South Park involves sarcasm and satire on popular _American_ culture, so if you, Olorgando, get even half of the jokes, I am impressed!


----------



## Olorgando (Jun 25, 2021)

grendel said:


> I would say 98% of South Park involves sarcasm and satire on popular _American_ culture, so if you, Olorgando, get even half of the jokes, I am impressed!


Well, I did live in the US from 1966 to 1975, so I do know a bit. But Dallas 'n' Dynasty put me off my feed as far as US series are concerned.
And again, there is always the issue of "lost in translation" whenever something is synchronized, as South Park is here.

Surprisingly, it's shown on two private TV channels, one a German edition of Comedy Central, the other the "children's channel" of one of the two large private TV conglomerates. I don't believe either has the option of two-channel sound (some channels offer it, so instead of stereo they have one channel for the German synchronization, and one for the original (not only English).


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jun 25, 2021)

I kind of actually want this, though I dont think my wife would appreciate it sitting in the back yard 😂






This item is unavailable - Etsy


Find the perfect handmade gift, vintage & on-trend clothes, unique jewellery, and more… lots more.




www.etsy.com


----------



## Olorgando (Jun 25, 2021)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> I kind of actually want this, though I dont think my wife would appreciate it sitting in the back yard 😂


Interesting, the Etsy site that opens in the new tab is German-language for me (my Internet paranoia just went up a tad  ).
And this is a pit for something like a campfire, I take it - perhaps with options with which it could be used as a grill?

Payable in Canadian Dollars ... oopsie! delivery only within Canada and the US.
I suppose airfreight costs to Germany could top the cost of the fire pit itself ...


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jun 25, 2021)

Certainly useful for those who object to the products in my first post.

"Time to throw another Barbie on the barbie!".


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jun 25, 2021)

"Come not between the Witch King and his kindling"


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Nov 5, 2021)

Some pics of those Barbies.


----------



## ZehnWaters (Nov 5, 2021)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Some pics of those Barbies.
> View attachment 10637


Galadriel is spot on.


----------



## Olorgando (Nov 6, 2021)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Some pics of those Barbies.


Awright, I know *this* much about that line of Mattel products to nag that the two figures on the left would be referred to as Kens ...


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## Olorgando (Nov 19, 2021)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> View attachment 10742
> View attachment 10743


I take it the stuff in the glass to the left of the "Golden Ale" is actually the contents of the second bottle, "Happy Wheat Ale", with the yeast having been shaken into suspension.

"Weizen-Ale" - *that* thought takes some getting used to ... 🤯


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Nov 19, 2021)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> View attachment 10742
> View attachment 10743


That sounds awesome, I want some


----------



## Olorgando (Nov 19, 2021)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> That sounds awesome, I want some


Errrrr - EA, have you ever tasted wheat-beer? Or even the next stage, yeast-wheat-beer?
It's an acquired taste, even for seasoned drinkers of the Pilsner (or pale lager, or light & bitter) sorts.
Long, very long ago my dad got a hold of a bottle of the most wide-spread German yeast-wheat-beer that was then my favorite, by the Bavarian brewery Erdinger (he wasn't very knowledgeable about some Bavarian beer specialties). After a sip, he asked me if it was past its due date. When I told him "no, that's how it's supposed to taste" he gave me a very strange look ...


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Nov 19, 2021)

At any rate, they're from Moylan's Brewery in California. Here are a couple of others they make:



They also have an Orc Stout -- which I can't show here. 😁


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Nov 19, 2021)

Olorgando said:


> Errrrr - EA, have you ever tasted wheat-beer? Or even the next stage, yeast-wheat-beer?
> It's an acquired taste, even for seasoned drinkers of the Pilsner (or pale lager, or light & bitter) sorts.
> Long, very long ago my dad got a hold of a bottle of the most wide-spread German yeast-wheat-beer that was then my favorite, by the Bavarian brewery Erdinger (he wasn't very knowledgeable about some Bavarian beer specialties). After a sip, he asked me if it was past its due date. When I told him "no, that's how it's supposed to taste" he gave me a very strange look ...


Yup, I love wheat beers . Looking at my Untapped (beer social and tracking app) history, some of my favorites have been:









Paulaner Hefe-Weißbier / Hefe-Weizen / Weissbier - Paulaner Brauerei - Untappd


Paulaner Hefe-Weißbier / Hefe-Weizen / Weissbier by Paulaner Brauerei is a Wheat Beer - Hefeweizen which has a rating of 3.7 out of 5, with 389,863 ratings and reviews on Untappd.




untappd.com












Hofbräu Schwarze Weisse / Dark Wheat / Hefeweizen Dunkel - Staatliches Hofbräuhaus München - Untappd


Hofbräu Schwarze Weisse / Dark Wheat / Hefeweizen Dunkel by Staatliches Hofbräuhaus München is a Wheat Beer - Dunkelweizen which has a rating of 3.7 out of 5, with 26,225 ratings and reviews on Untappd.




untappd.com












Hoegaarden Wit / Blanche - Brouwerij Hoegaarden - Untappd


Hoegaarden Wit / Blanche by Brouwerij Hoegaarden is a Wheat Beer - Witbier / Blanche which has a rating of 3.6 out of 5, with 419,756 ratings and reviews on Untappd.




untappd.com


----------



## Olorgando (Nov 19, 2021)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> At any rate, they're from Moylan's Brewery in California. Here are a couple of others they make:
> View attachment 10744
> View attachment 10745
> 
> They also have an Orc Stout -- which I can't show here. 😁


Say - are those all cans??? 🤢
As for the stout, I await your PM ...


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Nov 19, 2021)

Yes, cans.


----------



## Olorgando (Nov 19, 2021)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Yup, I love wheat beers . Looking at my Untapped (beer social and tracking app) history, some of my favorites have been:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As my in-laws lived in Munich, I'm familiar with Paulaner and Hofbräu ...

... though what my late mother-in-law had stocked when my wife and I came to visit was Paulaner Helles (light in the sense of not dark: it had the regular torque of a German beer of that type, and was quite drinkable).


----------



## ZehnWaters (Nov 19, 2021)

Olorgando said:


> As my in-laws lived in Munich, I'm familiar with Paulaner and Hofbräu ...
> 
> ... though what my late mother-in-law had stocked when my wife and I came to visit was Paulaner Helles (light in the sense of not dark: it had the regular torque of a German beer of that type, and was quite drinkable).


Oh...Is Munich beautiful? As soon as I have both money and the ability to travel (everyone is in lockdown), Munich will be the first place I visit.

....I may have asked you this already.


----------



## Olorgando (Nov 20, 2021)

ZehnWaters said:


> Is Munich beautiful?
> ....I may have asked you this already.


When I (later we) visited, usually Christmas and Easter, my wife and I weren't taking in the tourist sites, rather visiting with her extended family.
As it was the capital of the Bavarian monarchy up to 1918, it certainly has plenty of representative buildings (it was - and is! - one of those capitals like Paris or London that hogs everything, leaving little for the "provinces".) As it is Germany's most densely populated city, driving by car is a chore which I practically always avoided. My wife and I usually took the subway - the first line of which started service just before the 1972 Summer Olympics. It's quite useful for getting around.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Dec 1, 2021)

to be honest, I kind of want this t-shirt


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Dec 2, 2021)

I'm trying to decide between this:


And this:


On the other hand, 'it's the season for sweaters, so:


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Dec 2, 2021)

I would totally wear that sweater


----------



## Olorgando (Dec 2, 2021)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> I'm trying to decide between this:


I'd need a special version of the "Hobbits to Isengard" text:

"They're taking the Hobbits to Isengard?
Call me a taxi!"


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Dec 3, 2021)

Okay.


----------



## ZehnWaters (Dec 3, 2021)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Okay.
> View attachment 10877


Isn't language strange?


----------



## Olorgando (Dec 3, 2021)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Okay.
> View attachment 10877


Channeling Hymie the Robot from "Get Smart" again? 😁


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Dec 3, 2021)

Back on topic.



Of course, if you use teabags, you'll need one of these:


And if you use cream or sugar, one of these:


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Dec 14, 2021)

'Tis the season!





And of course


----------



## Ealdwyn (Dec 15, 2021)

For some reason it wouldn't let me insert this as media:
https://va.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_r45c1tZtZT1y54s2v.mp4

I love the way he's literally speechless!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Dec 15, 2021)

This is the artist.


Jaw-dropping indeed (her art, I mean 😊)

You can find her original tik-toks here:





TikTok







www.tiktok.com





I posted something similar by another artist, around here somewhere.

Edit: Found it!
Post in thread 'New Author-illustrated Edition of LOTR Coming' https://www.thetolkienforum.com/thr...ated-edition-of-lotr-coming.29480/post-545936


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Dec 28, 2021)

Elthir said:


> more apple!


Is it for the second breakfast?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Dec 28, 2021)

Apples for walking




(And wondering if Elthir will notice the eggs 😊)


----------



## Olorgando (Dec 28, 2021)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> (And wondering if Elthir will notice the eggs 😊)


*Now* he will, genius!


----------



## Elthir (Dec 28, 2021)

I noticed. And now I'm going to have some too!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Dec 28, 2021)

It appears I have egg on my face.

Edit: Or is it face on my egg? 🤔


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jan 1, 2022)

A few signs:


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Feb 28, 2022)

Sexy Nazgûl Glossy Vinyl Sticker Lord of the Rings LOTR - Etsy


This Stickers item by DearPrudy has 168 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from United Kingdom. Listed on Nov 24, 2022




www.etsy.com


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Feb 28, 2022)

"Fell Beasts"? 😳


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Feb 28, 2022)

At least I didn't post the gimli one 😂...


----------



## Ealdwyn (Mar 1, 2022)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> At least I didn't post the gimli one 😂...


And of course I had to go and look at them. Sexy Gandalf


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Mar 2, 2022)

For book completists:



https://www.aladin.co.kr/m/mproduct.aspx?itemid=289768950


----------



## Olorgando (Mar 2, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> For book completists:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.aladin.co.kr/m/mproduct.aspx?itemid=289768950


About 34 years ago, I could read the Hangul script, if haltingly. Not that my Korean vocabulary ever exceeded a few dozen words, but I took the subway in Seoul fairly often perhaps up to April 1988, mostly having things to do at customs. They didn't add English "subtitles" to the signs and whatnot until a fairly short time before the Seoul Summer Olympics, which started in September after I had left South Korea. I did buy a two-volume two Korean-English and English-Korean dictionary while there, but it's basically been gathering dust.


----------



## LadyGaladriel1980 (Mar 10, 2022)

Want to take a bath with Galadriel? 😆


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Apr 25, 2022)

The Lord of the Rings Has a Fitness Challenge - and It's Super Cool


This new fitness challenge from The Conqueror is a great way to get in shape while getting your Lord of the Rings fix at the same time.




www.cbr.com





I think I'd personally file this under "Things You Don't Need" -- especially at 200 bucks.

Of course, YMMV.


----------



## Ealdwyn (Apr 26, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> The Lord of the Rings Has a Fitness Challenge - and It's Super Cool
> 
> 
> This new fitness challenge from The Conqueror is a great way to get in shape while getting your Lord of the Rings fix at the same time.
> ...



This is an old idea. The Eowyn Challenge did something similar 20 years ago, where you can walk/run/swim/cycle all the way to Mount Doom, and it costs nothing 






The Eowyn Challenge


The Shieldmaidens are members of the Eowyn Challenge, an online discussion group. Their most recent challenge is to walk to Rivendell.



home.insightbb.com


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Apr 26, 2022)

Ealdwyn said:


> it costs nothing


See how it's been improved? 😄


----------



## Will Whitfoot (Apr 26, 2022)

The entire backstory of Shire Post Mint is about "immersive artifacts", meaning that certain objects can help you actually place yourself in the world of fantasy. Most collectibles would be considered "referential" rather than immersive. Some collectibles, like bobbleheads for instance, are clearly referential. But so are recreations of unique objects such as The One Ring, or Anduril, which would be (IMO) referential because IN the world of Middle-earth they would be unusual and rare, and ordinary people would never encounter them, or even know they existed. While common everyday objects like pottery, coins, tableware, clothing, postage stamps and the like could be considered immersive, because real occupants of that world would commonly encounter such objects. 

And so we've focused primarily on the immersive side of fantasy. Especially with the coins, but also with the "POST" aspect of Shire Post we seek to encourage a renaissance of pen-and-ink letter writing between fans. And so we have introduced an entire line of LOTR themed wax seals that people can use to decorate their letters. There's WAY too much for me to post pics here. Suffice to say that it started as a hobby that got WAY out of hand! We have fourteen people working here now, and over two hundred different products that we make using traditional methods and antique machinery. If you order from our online store your package always includes a wax-sealed folio! 

If any of that sounds interesting please visit our website:  *https://www.shirepost.com/collections/the-lord-of-the-rings* 

Or if you are traveling in the US, our gift shop is now open in West Fork Arkansas. Just look for the Round Green Door! West fork is a half hour north off I-40, or an hour south off I-44. Right off I-49.


----------



## Starbrow (Apr 26, 2022)

I use the Walk to Mordor app to track my exercise. It's free, too. I have passed Weathertop and only have 1666.41 miles to go.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Apr 27, 2022)

Will Whitfoot said:


> The entire backstory of Shire Post Mint is about "immersive artifacts", meaning that certain objects can help you actually place yourself in the world of fantasy. Most collectibles would be considered "referential" rather than immersive. Some collectibles, like bobbleheads for instance, are clearly referential. But so are recreations of unique objects such as The One Ring, or Anduril, which would be (IMO) referential because IN the world of Middle-earth they would be unusual and rare, and ordinary people would never encounter them, or even know they existed. While common everyday objects like pottery, coins, tableware, clothing, postage stamps and the like could be considered immersive, because real occupants of that world would commonly encounter such objects.
> 
> And so we've focused primarily on the immersive side of fantasy. Especially with the coins, but also with the "POST" aspect of Shire Post we seek to encourage a renaissance of pen-and-ink letter writing between fans. And so we have introduced an entire line of LOTR themed wax seals that people can use to decorate their letters. There's WAY too much for me to post pics here. Suffice to say that it started as a hobby that got WAY out of hand! We have fourteen people working here now, and over two hundred different products that we make using traditional methods and antique machinery. If you order from our online store your package always includes a wax-sealed folio!
> 
> ...


Interesting distinction between 'referential' and 'immersive'.

One thing I want to ask, as there have been threads on the subject before here, is if you have any "backstory" on how the postal service, as well as the coinage, originated and operated. They must have come under some authority or other, as I'd assume random hobbits couldn't just issue stamps or coins on their own. Apologies if you have this on your website somewhere-- I haven't as yet had time to read through it.

One other thing. (Assuming moderator voice); to our members: commercial promotions are generally prohibited on TTF, but we very occasionally allow them, if we feel they're of especial interest to the membership, as here. I doubt anyone would want to see the forum overflowing with ads for Tolkien trinkets, so we keep a fairly tight rein. Of course, if you see something interesting or amusing, this is the thread for it. After all, I started it. 😁


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Apr 27, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Just make sure your eggs don't get burned.
> View attachment 9557


Just don't put a Silmaril next to it, and neither you nor the egg will get burnt! And you won't be throwing yourself into a fiery chasm with your eggy Silmaril anytime soon, either-



Starbrow said:


> I use the Walk to Mordor app to track my exercise. It's free, too. I have passed Weathertop and only have 1666.41 miles to go.


Keep going! May the grace of the Valar protect you! I hope you didn't get stabbed by a Morgul blade whilst on Weathertop...? xD


----------



## Will Whitfoot (Apr 27, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> One thing I want to ask, as there have been threads on the subject before here, is if you have any "backstory" on how the postal service, as well as the coinage, originated and operated. They must have come under some authority or other, as I'd assume random hobbits couldn't just issue stamps or coins on their own. Apologies if you have this on your website somewhere-- I haven't as yet had time to read through it.



There's another thread on the site:
what-do-we-know-about-the-postal-system-of-the-shire
On page two of the thread I posted a link to a rather long treatise as a text-file entitled THE HISTORY AND PRACTICE OF COMMUNICATIONS IN THE SHIRE. It is an unabashedly in-story pseudo-academic paper from the point of view of later fourth age Hobbit historians, presenting an overview of the development of the postal system of The Shire from the early days of the settlement period through the SR1400s. But yes, actually, in the early days of The Shire (as in the real world) random Hobbits could and did provide private courier services at wildly fluctuating cost and service quality. (Whether they ever bothered to issue stamps is still unknown, artifacts of that early period are extremely rare). In the real world, organized postal operations were well in development by the 1500s, but stamps did not appear until 1840, with the famous British Penny Black. But again as in the real world, I imagined that popular demand, complaints of overpricing, and mutual convenience would eventually lead to the collapse of private courier services in the face of the development of organized and less costly communicative operations under the aegis of the Shire mayoralty, beginning several hundred years before the times of Bilbo.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Apr 27, 2022)

Thanks, I'll take a look!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (May 8, 2022)

What's your poison?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (May 12, 2022)

Some things for the car.


----------



## Olorgando (May 12, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Some things for the car.


Car? That generic picture shows an SUV, aka lardbucket, the most useless waste of resources the auto"mobile" industry has ever perpetrated ... 🤢🤢🤢


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (May 12, 2022)

I imagine it would work in a car too.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (May 17, 2022)

For completeness sake, and for those who don't check the Joke thread:


----------



## Ealdwyn (May 17, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> For completeness sake, and for those who don't check the Joke thread:
> View attachment 13187


So that's what he wears under that long grey robe. Who knew? 🤣


----------



## Elthir (May 17, 2022)

I just want to say that I *did* know I needed a couple things in this thread!

So there!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (May 17, 2022)

Well, here's another one-- for your wall.


----------



## Elthir (May 17, 2022)

Tolkien inspired apples and eggs: yes! But as far as Jackson based wall decorations . . . 
well, let's just say, if that were my wall . . .


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (May 17, 2022)

That reminds me -- I should offer some more things for the rear window, to go with the front.


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (May 19, 2022)




----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (May 20, 2022)

I feel like I should maybe get this. It looks epic.


----------



## Olorgando (May 21, 2022)

HALETH✒🗡 said:


> View attachment 13226


Got another one:

Ar Ag O Rn
Argon Silver Oxygen Radon



HALETH✒🗡 said:


> View attachment 13226


And another:

Ba Li N
Barium Lithium Nitrogen



Olorgando said:


> And another:
> 
> Ba Li N
> Barium Lithium Nitrogen


And even his dad??? 

F U Nd In
Fluorine Uranium Neodymium Indium


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (May 21, 2022)

Are you planning on producing all these T shirts?


----------



## Olorgando (May 21, 2022)

Why so many Dwarves??? 

F I Li
Fluorine Iodine Lithium

K I Li
Potassium Iodine Lithium

Another character from The Hobbit ...

Be O Rn
Beryllium Oxygen Radon

Finally a Hobbit!

Ba Nd O Br As
Barium Neodymium Oxygen Bromine Arsenic


----------



## Elthir (May 21, 2022)

*Béma*

bacon égg muffin apple-dumpling

I'm not good at science


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (May 21, 2022)




----------



## Erestor Arcamen (May 22, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> View attachment 13272


I remember that! The poppy lemon bread was good, the rest was just normal breakfast lol


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (May 23, 2022)

Goldilocks Gamgee said:


> I feel like I should maybe get this. It looks epic.
> View attachment 13270


You won't want to pass this up, then:


----------



## Olorgando (May 23, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> You won't want to pass this up, then:
> View attachment 13351
> View attachment 13352
> View attachment 13353


I have very vague memories of the original version of this game; couldn't even tell you in which decade I played it - '70's? '80's?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (May 23, 2022)

It's been around since the 1950s. The original playing pieces were wooden blocks.


Those gave way to plastic, some time in the 60s. Various different versions proliferated over the past couple of decades-- LOTR, Star Wars, Transformers -- and something similar with Monopoly.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (May 24, 2022)

nazduck


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 24, 2022)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> nazduck
> View attachment 13359


_Oh...no more of the Black Riders...no more of them, for Eru's sake...no more, please...  _


----------



## Olorgando (May 24, 2022)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> nazduck
> View attachment 13359


Sounds suspiciously like a specialized stock exchange ... coincidence? 😈


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 24, 2022)

Olorgando said:


> Sounds suspiciously like a specialized stock exchange ... coincidence? 😈


If so, it's a specialized stock exchange I would stay evermore away from.


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (May 31, 2022)

Randomly found the gloves with my username while surfing the Internet


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (May 31, 2022)

HALETH✒🗡 said:


> Randomly found the gloves with my username while surfing the Internet
> View attachment 13542


You're internet-famous!


----------



## Olorgando (May 31, 2022)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> You're internet-famous!


Um - when you contract the last two words, the ones connected by the hyphen - and contraction seems to be popular - doesn't that give you in-famous? 🤔


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (May 31, 2022)

I hope you didn't pull a muscle stretching for that one. 😃

Ahem. Meanwhile, wearable maps:



And a couple of others:


----------



## Starbrow (May 31, 2022)

> men-s-middle-earth-map-3d-print-short-sleeve-round-neck-t-shirt_1572491486223-jpg.13545


I have this as a sweatshirt.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jun 5, 2022)

Something I came across while looking through old threads:










'Lord of the Rings' fans will feel truly seen by this genius custom doorbell


A nod to the OG surveillance master.




mashable.com


----------



## Olorgando (Jun 5, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Something I came across while looking through old threads:
> View attachment 13696
> 
> 
> ...


Poking PJ's "Searchlight Sauron" in the eye ... I like it! 😁


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jun 5, 2022)

Yeah -- but it's also a doorbell camera. 😳


----------



## Olorgando (Jun 5, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Yeah -- but it's also a doorbell camera. 😳


Eh? You mean the eye is the camera? Which would make the opening above it the doorbell button?

Baaaaad choice - I'm sure I'm not the only one who couldn't resist a poke in the "eye". So you have to clean the camera lens (which should be made of bullet-proof glass!) roughly 15 times a day if you want to see anything clearly? 🥵


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Jun 6, 2022)

The rings of true power


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Jun 11, 2022)

"The Scream in Mordor"


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jun 13, 2022)

Coasters.


----------



## Starbrow (Jun 13, 2022)

I hope those coasters are big enough for pints.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jun 14, 2022)

I couldn't find a pic with a pint, but if this wine glass fits, I guess they would:


While searching, I did come across some pint glasses:





And others:


----------



## Olorgando (Jun 14, 2022)

Starbrow said:


> I hope those coasters are big enough for pints.


That would still not be enough for Munich's Oktoberfest, or the beer festival that just ended last Monday in my city, which is several decades older. The common receptacle for those and other Bavarian festivals is the "Maßkrug", holding a liter, so about a quart ... _*burp!*_ 🥴


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jun 14, 2022)

Germany is on my bucket list of places to visit for a beer fest one day 🍻. Maybe Mr. O and I can do a TTF meetup and chug


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Jun 14, 2022)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Maybe Mr. O and I can do a TTF meetup and chug


I mean, even if you lose in a chugging competition, my Grace shall e'er be with you.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jun 14, 2022)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Germany is on my bucket list of places to visit for a beer fest one day 🍻. Maybe Mr. O and I can do a TTF meetup and chug


Hey -- don't forget


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Jun 14, 2022)

I love Celtic and Irish music, on a side note.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jun 14, 2022)

I've been there, went for a week in 2019! I had a blast and drank more Guinness than I've ever drank before. But I really enjoyed the history more than anything, being a history nerd. The coolest thing was seeing tombstones that were older than the US...


----------



## Olorgando (Jun 15, 2022)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Germany is on my bucket list of places to visit for a beer fest one day 🍻. Maybe Mr. O and I can do a TTF meetup and chug


Actually, my chugging days were limited to my years in the US college I attended, mainly 1974-75. There was this infamous game called "beer pong" ... 🥴


----------



## Olorgando (Jun 15, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> View attachment 13902View attachment 13903


Ah yes, those nutty "boot glasses" - never was much of a fan of those ...
... and the pic doesn't quite fit the stereotype of us "Nordic blonds"; plenty of non-blonds here too, for some reason to be found most along the Rhine and Danube rivers and their tributaries, for some reason ... 😁


----------



## Olorgando (Jun 15, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Hey -- don't forget
> View attachment 13906


Irish pubs are to be found in practically every city in Germany, definitely including where I now live (perhaps more thickly in university towns ...).
I had taken a liking to Guinness "stout" way before my wife and I spent that three-week vacation in Ireland in 1993; where I then made the acquaintance of the two other dark Irish stouts, Murphy's and Beamish ... 🍻


----------



## Ealdwyn (Jun 15, 2022)

Apologies to Germany and Ireland, but I much prefer Belgian beer.

Ok, I haven't tasted all of the 1,500 different Belgian beers yet..... but give me time 🍺


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jun 15, 2022)

Ealdwyn said:


> Apologies to Germany and Ireland, but I much prefer Belgian beer.
> 
> Ok, I haven't tasted all of the 1,500 different Belgian beers yet..... but give me time 🍺


I've had quite a few Belgian beers that are delicious and I'd say they hold their own against the Irish and German beers for sure.


----------



## Olorgando (Jun 15, 2022)

Ealdwyn said:


> Apologies to Germany and Ireland, but I much prefer Belgian beer.
> 
> Ok, I haven't tasted all of the 1,500 different Belgian beers yet..... but give me time 🍺


Well, Germany, Belgium and the Czech Republic are the countries with the most venerable beer brewing traditions.
But I'd guess that if with 1,500 you mean beer *brands*, there are quite a few more in Germany. Though as everywhere, the bigger companies have gobbled up the smaller ones. The highest number of "village breweries" in Germany is to be found in the Upper Franconia region in northeastern Bavaria.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jun 18, 2022)

Back on topic. From 1979!


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 18, 2022)

Very cool. There is so much awesome Lord of the Rings and Tolkien themed things out there- just amazing.
The Gollum buckle is also an interesting depiction.
Awesome stuff, keep it coming.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jun 18, 2022)

Those are all from the Bakshi movie.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 18, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Those are all from the Bakshi movie.


I see.. I've seen clips from that- Is it good? Obviously I've watched PJ's version, but I've never seen that version.. Just curious..


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jun 18, 2022)

Like the PJ movies, it has its moments, but not something I'd want to see many times. The "return" of rotoscoping was hyped, but was nothing close to the old Disney or Fleischer studios style. And of course, it ended at Helm's Deep. He intended to make the second part, but was unable to get the funding, IIRC.

A friend told me it was the only film he ever attended where the audience stood up and booed when it was over. If that tells you something.

I discovered I have a copy on DVD. I'll have to watch it again, one day. I will say it's better than the Rankin-Bass Return of the King. IMO.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 19, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Like the PJ movies, it has its moments, but not something I'd want to see many times. The "return" of rotoscoping was hyped, but was nothing close to the old Disney or Fleischer studios style. And of course, it ended at Helm's Deep. He intended to make the second part, but was unable to get the funding, IIRC.
> 
> A friend told me it was the only film he ever attended where the audience stood up and booed when it was over. If that tells you something.
> 
> I discovered I have a copy on DVD. I'll have to watch it again, one day. I will say it's better than the Rankin-Bass Return of the King. IMO.



Mm... The fact that only half is there is a bummer - seeing as how without the bigger story in view, Rohan and Helm's Deep can seem off topic. 

That's not a good thing for a movie..

So overall, most likely not worth my time, (especially as I dislike certain depictions I've seen in clips) but if I had a TON of extra time, could be worth a watch.

Thanks!


----------



## Olorgando (Jun 19, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> Squint-eyed Southerner said:
> 
> 
> > Those are all from the Bakshi movie.
> ...


I have it on DVD. It's a bit over two hours, but breaks off at the end of the battle of Helm's Deep. The (I suppose) second movie was never made.
The main characters are classical 2D cartoon, while for mass scenes (especially the Orcs) they used a technique called rotoscoping, scenes shot live-action and then transferred to the cartoon material - computer graphics were a bit in the future then ...
It suffers a bit from compression as far as the story line goes - the Elf that meets Aragorn and the four Hobbits just before they reach Rivendell is Legolas, for example. But it is closer to JRRT's source material than PJ's take in many respects. It has other issues with character depictions, too - but compared to what Forrest J. Ackerman & Co. seem to have proposed in 1958, as commented ob by JRRT in letter 210 in Humphrey Carpenter's 1981 collection of letters, Bakshi was a stickler for JRRT orthodoxy!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jun 19, 2022)

Olorgando said:


> they used a technique called rotoscoping, scenes shot live-action and then transferred to the cartoon material


I'll have to watch the DVD again, buy IIRC from (distant) memory, some of the so-called "rotoscoping" amounted to adding a few animated touches like wings to color-filtered stock footage. I'm thinking of sequences like this:





But you're right, he did stick more closely to Tolkien than PJ did -- though that's not a super-high bar. 😄


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jun 20, 2022)

OK, to get back on topic -- again -- lamps:






Put 'em on your Treebeard side table.

Next to your chair.


Or in the dining room.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 20, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> OK, to get back on topic -- again -- lamps:
> View attachment 14054
> View attachment 14055
> View attachment 14056
> ...


Whoa! This stuff looks amazing! I love the table and lamp at the end, is that just at someone's home, or is it at some specific place to meet?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jun 20, 2022)

Sorry, I don't remember. Looks like it's in a house. I just pulled it off the Internet. Maybe I can find it again.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 20, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Sorry, I don't remember. Looks like it's in a house. I just pulled it off the Internet. Maybe I can find it again.


No problem. Looks amazing.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jun 20, 2022)

I was wrong-- it's in a museum in Switzerland:









The Greisinger Museum – Tolkien’s Middle-earth | Switzerland Tourism


The idyllically situated wine-making village of Jenins boasts an attraction that is unique in the world: the Greisinger Museum. It is dedicated to the world of English fantasy writer J. R. R. Tolkien: Middle-earth. Tolkien became famous for books like “The Hobbit” and “Lord of the Rings”.




www.myswitzerland.com


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 20, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> I was wrong-- it's in a museum in Switzerland:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh cool! That must be one of those bucket list places to visit if you like LOTR. Another one I've heard of Marion E. Wade Center (has the desk Tolkien wrote The Lord of the Rings on) and obviously the set of filming in New Zealand.

Looks like a cool museum!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jun 20, 2022)

I just noticed something odd about the chairs: they have the Tree of Gondor on the front, but the Eye of Sauron on the back! 😳


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 20, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> I just noticed something odd about the chairs: the have the Tree of Gondor on the front, but the Eye of Sauron on the back! 😳


Oh that is true! Good find, I wonder why they did that.... It's also very much One Ring-themed. Not saying that's a bad thing, but the Ring isn't exactly a force for good....


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Jun 20, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> That must be one of those bucket list places to visit if you like LOTR.


Are you making a Royd Tolkien reference?


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 20, 2022)

HALETH✒🗡 said:


> Are you making a Royd Tolkien reference?


Oddly enough, not purposely. So if I am, it is subconsciously done.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jun 22, 2022)

I guess this is more nightlight than lamp.


Though I might have trouble getting to sleep. 😳

BTW, anyone seen Elthir lately?


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 23, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> I guess this is more nightlight than lamp.
> View attachment 14119
> 
> Though I might have trouble getting to sleep. 😳


That lamp is amazing.. However I may have to agree with you, I don't know if I constantly want "The Eye" looking at me. Particularly because where The Eye of Sauron focuses his gaze, that is where all of his power is extended and focused on, Nazgul, Orcs....

On second thought, maybe I _wouldn't _want that lamp.... 🤣


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 23, 2022)

If we are indeed on the topic of lamps.. I will contribute:


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jun 23, 2022)

That top one is amazing. 😳


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 24, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> That top one is amazing. 😳


I know. I think it is of the trellis archways in Lorien. So beautiful.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jun 24, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> If we are indeed on the topic of lamps.. I will contribute:
> View attachment 14153View attachment 14154View attachment 14155


Those first two are my faves, I'd love to have the one with Bag End in it 😍


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 24, 2022)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Those first two are my faves, I'd love to have the one with Bag End in it 😍


Yeah. I agree. The top one just looks amazing - and Bag End would be so awesome, especially because it's like a miniature terrarium, I think.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jun 24, 2022)

Some little chests:




And a satchel or purse of some kind?


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 24, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> And a satchel or purse of some kind?
> View attachment 14175


This one looks amazing!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jul 11, 2022)

Getting back to mass marketing-- and crass commercialism-- a few Hobbit action figures.




I'm sure at least _one _of our members will want that last one. 😉


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jul 29, 2022)

Refrigerator magnets.


----------



## Ealdwyn (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jul 31, 2022)

I've a feeling there are a lot of "Green Dragons" and "Prancing Ponies" out there we don't know about. 

I kinda really want this mug. I know Tolkien despised the illustration, but it holds nostalgic resonances for me.


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Aug 8, 2022)

The Pythagorean trigonometric identity to rule them all.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 8, 2022)

HALETH✒🗡 said:


> The Pythagorean trigonometric identity to rule them all.
> View attachment 14885


Nice-- but there are two of them?


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Aug 8, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> Nice-- but there are two of them?


The rings are supposed to be for spouses.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 8, 2022)

HALETH✒🗡 said:


> The rings are supposed to be for spouses.


I see!


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Aug 8, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> I see!


They'll have to share the power.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 8, 2022)

HALETH✒🗡 said:


> They'll have to share the power.


I suppose that is better-- or maybe not...


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Aug 16, 2022)

LOTR keyboards

Elvish:








Drop + The Lord of the Rings Elvish Keyboard | Mechanical Keyboards | TKL Mechanical Keyboards


Drop exclusive product, price and reviews: Drop + The Lord of the Rings Elvish Keyboard | Adorned with faithfully translated legends and crafted with...




drop.com





Dwarvish:








Drop + The Lord of the Rings Dwarvish Keyboard | Mechanical Keyboards | TKL Mechanical Keyboards


Drop exclusive product, price and reviews: Drop + The Lord of the Rings Dwarvish Keyboard | Ends 11/29/2022 | Considering other prebuilt designer keyboards...




drop.com


----------



## Ealdwyn (Aug 22, 2022)

with glow in the dark paint



you can buy it at Etsy


----------



## Elthir (Aug 22, 2022)

I have one but the doors and drawers don't open.

A friend gave it to me . . . a _mellon_, if you will.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 22, 2022)

Elthir said:


> a _mellon_, if you will.


Not a _melon? _


----------



## Olorgando (Aug 22, 2022)

Elthir said:


> I have one but the doors and drawers don't open.
> A friend gave it to me . . . a _mellon_, if you will.





Vilisse said:


> Not a _melon? _


Sound more like a _lemon_ to me ... 🍋😁


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 22, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> View attachment 15109


I'm definitely the elf then, not the watermelon-


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 22, 2022)

Vilisse said:


> I'm definitely the elf then, not the watermelon-





Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> View attachment 15109


It seems my fate is sealed then - I've chosen that of the Eldar.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Sep 5, 2022)

"Where was the horn that was blowing?"
"I think you dropped it"


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Sep 17, 2022)

Tarot cards.




A new one came out this month:


----------



## Eljorahir (Sep 17, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> Nice-- but there are two of them?


Yes, but look at the equation. Together, they make one.

It's the most romantic display of trigonometry I've ever seen!


----------



## ZehnWaters (Sep 18, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Tarot cards.
> View attachment 15846
> View attachment 15847
> View attachment 15848
> ...


Beautiful artwork!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Sep 18, 2022)

Yes -- the two at the top in particular. They're by a Russian artist, Sceith Ailm. Here are a few more of hers:




Unfortunately, as far as I've been able to find, they haven't been published as a commercial set. Here's an article, with a link to her DeviantArt site:








The Lord of the Rings tarot deck


The Lord of the Rings tarot deck by Scieth Ailm is rather good. The Russian artist is generous with her work, giving goodies like geeky calendars away for free on her Deviant Art page.




www.geeknative.com


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Sep 30, 2022)

Even more cookbooks.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 30, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Even more cookbooks.
> 
> View attachment 16129


"Cooking with Hobbits"? What is this?! A troll or orc edition?!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Sep 30, 2022)

I think it's more like "Making Rings with Celebrimbor". 😄


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 30, 2022)

I would read that!


----------



## ZehnWaters (Sep 30, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> "Cooking with Hobbits"? What is this?! A troll or orc edition?!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## Deimos (Oct 13, 2022)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 16435


Can anyone tell from the dials what make/model car that is?


----------



## Olorgando (Oct 13, 2022)

Deimos said:


> Can anyone tell from the dials what make/model car that is?


Not by the dials. But the thingy right above them appears to be a touchscreen. Which came into widespread use with the introduction of Apple's first I-phone back in 2007. IIRC, car manufacturers took a while to adopt it for their products, so perhaps post-2010?


----------



## Elthir (Oct 13, 2022)

Deimos said:


> Can anyone tell from the dials what make/model car that is?



*Scion* of Isildur?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Oct 13, 2022)

Whatever it is, I don't think it comes standard, or even as an option.

Meanwhile, this was in an Amsterdam shop:


----------



## Deimos (Oct 15, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Whatever it is, I don't think it comes standard, or even as an option.
> 
> Meanwhile, this was in an Amsterdam shop:
> View attachment 16443


I like Bilbo's better.


----------



## Olorgando (Oct 15, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Meanwhile, this was in an Amsterdam shop:
> View attachment 16443


I have no idea of the prices for the diverse types of pipes that one can buy, but about 200 Euros isn't exactly small change. 😬


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Oct 15, 2022)

A chunk of that is likely "fetish-pricing", as with the swords and other merch.


----------



## Olorgando (Oct 15, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> A chunk of that is likely "fetish-pricing", as with the swords and other merch.


I wonder if any Internet descendant of the "snake oil salesmen" has ever tried to sell pipes "actually smoked by _[insert name of character JRRT described of having that habit]_ 😈 ... one notch down would be marketing pipes allegedly used at some point in PJ's six films ... 🤥🤫


----------



## Ealdwyn (Oct 15, 2022)

Olorgando said:


> I wonder if any Internet descendant of the "snake oil salesmen" has ever tried to sell pipes "actually smoked by _[insert name of character JRRT described of having that habit]_ 😈 ... one notch down would be marketing pipes allegedly used at some point in PJ's six films ... 🤥🤫


I'm betting that the pipes used in PJ's films somehow found their way into the possession of the cast and crew


----------



## Erzuu (Oct 15, 2022)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 16435


Volkswagen Das Auto modification


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Oct 15, 2022)

Ealdwyn said:


> I'm betting that the pipes used in PJ's films somehow found their way into the possession of the cast and crew


That could probably be tracked down. Right now, I've been smoking one of my pipes and searching for references (again) on what brands of pipes J.R.R.T. smoked. Nothing definitive yet, but I did come across this interesting article:






The Pipe-Smoking World Of J.R.R. Tolkien


Learn about J.R.R. Tolkien as a pipe smoker and the importance of pipes and tobacco in the worlds he created.




www.smokingpipes.com





They cite TTF as a source! 😃

Edit: Presumably it was this thread:








What type of pipe-weed did Tolkien partake of?


Good Even, Being an enjoyer of pipes & tobaccos, I have always wondered what blend Mr. Tolkien smoked. Would any of the lore-masters here, be able to tell me? Best To All, Tolkienite




www.thetolkienforum.com


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Oct 24, 2022)

Can't remember if this has been posted or not but guess what holiday is coming 😁








Lord of The Rings: One Gold Ring Christmas Sweater - Merchoid


He’s making a list, he’s checking it twice, but he doesn’t really care if you’re naughty or nice, Sauron’s only interested in controlling the elves to be honest. We did ask if he takes the festive season off but we were met with chilling silence. It did not fill us with the Christmas spirit. At...




www.merchoid.com


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Oct 26, 2022)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/MiddleEarth/comments/ydw58r


----------



## Ealdwyn (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Oct 26, 2022)

Ealdwyn said:


> View attachment 16717View attachment 16718


Those are great! What a nice style!

I have a pair of leather sandals which bear the emblem the Star of Feanor. Wasn't actually something intentional, found them for resale, but they are nice, and a staple for my Tolkien gatherings, as much as I dislike Feanaro.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Oct 26, 2022)

Post a pic!


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Oct 26, 2022)

I may... I will have to go take one!


----------



## ZehnWaters (Oct 26, 2022)

Ealdwyn said:


> View attachment 16717View attachment 16718


I'd buy them.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Oct 26, 2022)

With enough money, you likely can.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Oct 27, 2022)

A 3D puzzle.

About 1,400 pieces! 😳


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Oct 28, 2022)

Wow. That is a lot of puzzle-making, hours I would say. 

It is a beautiful puzzle, that would be the kind I would make and then display forever.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## ZehnWaters (Nov 14, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> View attachment 20059


Keeps unwanted visitors out.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Nov 14, 2022)

There's a kingly entrance!


----------



## Eljorahir (Nov 14, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> View attachment 20059


"Fear not!" said a strange voice behind her. Nancy turned and saw her husband Bob.

"Fear not!" he said again. "Long have I desired to look upon the likenesses of Isildur and Anarion, my sires of old. Under their shadow Elessar, the Elfstone son of Arathorn of the House of Valandil Isildur's son, heir of Elendil, has nought to dread!"

Nancy said, "Bob! Do you really have to do that every time we get home? Hurry up with those groceries before the ice cream melts!"


----------



## Ealdwyn (Nov 14, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> A 3D puzzle.
> View attachment 16755
> About 1,400 pieces! 😳


I've just bought myself a ME jigsaw puzzle (not 3D though).
I find jigsaws really helpful for stress/anxiety - the harder the puzzle the better. And it's 1000 pieces, so it should take me a little while.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Nov 14, 2022)

BTW, Cityscape also made a LOTR puzzle:


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Nov 14, 2022)

Wow. Beautiful.


----------



## Olorgando (Nov 15, 2022)

I noticed the company calls itself 4d Puzzle ...

*4D?!?* 😵

What are these people, refugees from a postdoctoral course on Einstein's relativity physics? 😬


----------



## ArnorianRanger (Nov 15, 2022)

No no, it has a fourth dimension…time.

Thanks,

AR


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Nov 15, 2022)

Thorin's map blanket!


On Etsy:








Thorin's Map and Bilbo Baggins Sherpa Fleece Blanket - Etsy


This Throws item by SubmarinePop has 8906 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Hendersonville, NC. Listed on Nov 15, 2022




www.etsy.com




And Middle-earth:










LOTR Map Blanket Fantasy Lovers Gift Blanket With Map - Etsy Canada


This Throws item by 2MshopStore has 48 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from United States. Listed on 15 Nov, 2022




www.etsy.com


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Nov 16, 2022)

More blankets!







Middle Earth Throw Blankets for Sale | Redbubble


High-quality Middle Earth throw blankets designed and sold by independent artists. Available in three sizes. Perfect for your couch, chair, or bed. It's all nappening.




www.redbubble.com


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Nov 16, 2022)

Asking for one of these for Christmas already!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Nov 16, 2022)

Which one?


----------



## Elthir (Nov 16, 2022)

I'd get the horsey. 

The other one says "death" on it. Just my preference if I had to choose.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Nov 16, 2022)

Sure you wouldn't rather have one of these?


----------



## Elthir (Nov 16, 2022)

*Great Yeggs!*







I must have one! Or twelve!


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Nov 16, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Which one?


Probably one of the maps. That would totally complete my Tolkien area.


----------



## Olorgando (Nov 16, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Sure you wouldn't rather have one of these?
> View attachment 20113


Definitely "sunny side up".
When I make fried eggs (one of the few edibles of my cooking ... well, *I* eat 'em ...) I prefer to flip them; the yolk is then kind of "hard fried".


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Nov 16, 2022)

I should perhaps point out that the lady is not included.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Nov 16, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> I should perhaps point out that the lady is not included.


I should *CERTAINLY *hope not!!


----------



## Eljorahir (Nov 16, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> I should *CERTAINLY *hope not!!


Not included?! Drat that misleading advertising. I'm cancelling my order immediately.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Nov 16, 2022)

But.... You already have a lady... in your eye....


----------



## Eljorahir (Nov 16, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> But.... You already have a lady... in your eye....


Oh ya. I sometimes forget she's there.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Nov 16, 2022)

*HOW?*


----------



## Eljorahir (Nov 16, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> *HOW?*


Astigmatism...or...lazy eye. (whichever answer is funnier).


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Nov 16, 2022)

Both are hilarious!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Nov 16, 2022)

Shower curtains.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Nov 16, 2022)

Wow! You could have an Osgiliath theme!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Nov 17, 2022)

Or Falls of Rauros. 🙂
Meanwhile, rugs:







And another doormat.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Nov 17, 2022)

Another item familiar from my Christmas List!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Nov 17, 2022)

Getting kind of long, isn't it? 😄


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Nov 17, 2022)

Yeah....


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Nov 17, 2022)

Well, don't forget to add your Eowyn dress.


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 17, 2022)

With those map rugs you can take the straight path to Valinor, couldn't you?


----------



## Deimos (Nov 17, 2022)

I've seen the doormats before. 
I think those are pretty neat, especially the ones that have visitor or adventure related themes. 
(After all you pretty much need a doormat anyway)

_It's a dangerous_ _business going_ _out your door_.
_ No Admittance Except on Party Business_
(and the above) _Speak Friend and Enter_


----------



## Deimos (Nov 17, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> Probably one of the maps. That would totally complete my Tolkien area.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA...._"That would totally complete my Tolkien area."_ Yes. Right. Of course it will.🙄
You (just like any of us) will never complete a Tolkien related anything.
There will always be one more ME something that we will get. Always. A book.... A print..... Even a Weta collectible.
And do you know what? That is OK 🙂.
There are worse, very much worse, things to spend your money on.


----------



## Olorgando (Nov 18, 2022)

Deimos said:


> You (just like any of us) will never complete a Tolkien related anything.
> There will always be one more ME something that we will get. Always. A book.... A print..... Even a Weta collectible.


Well, with what orbits PJ's creations, and Jeff B.'s "wanna have my own GoT!" fabrications, the "relations" to JRRT's M-e get ever more distant. 🤨
Has Amazon cranked up the merchandising machine (that playground for the marketing maggots) yet?


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Nov 18, 2022)

Deimos said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA...._"That would totally complete my Tolkien area."_ Yes. Right. Of course it will.🙄
> You (just like any of us) will never complete a Tolkien related anything.
> There will always be one more ME something that we will get. Always. A book.... A print..... Even a Weta collectible.
> And do you know what? That is OK 🙂.
> There are worse, very much worse, things to spend your money on.


Too true! I admit it. It will be complete until_ something else_ comes along that I just HAVE to have.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Nov 18, 2022)

What time is it?
Time for clocks!





And time for . . . socks?


I wonder if Balrog socks keep your feet warmer . . . 🤔


----------



## Elthir (Nov 18, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> I wonder if Balrog socks keep your feet warmer . . . 🤔



Warmer than what?

Anyway, don't get them wet after plunging off a bridge!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Nov 18, 2022)

Elthir said:


> Warmer than what?


Warmer than these, say:





Of, course, Gandalf is wielder of the "Secret Fire", so those could be warm too.


----------



## Elthir (Nov 18, 2022)

I already got socks


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Nov 18, 2022)

Ahah. I forgot about Queen Beruthiel. She doesn't seem to have any dedicated socks, but you can get a statuette.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Nov 18, 2022)

My goodness! I don't know how I feel about her appearance!


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 18, 2022)

These are the socks I'm wearing right now. 😁


----------



## Deimos (Nov 19, 2022)

Starbrow said:


> These are the socks I'm wearing right now. 😁
> 
> View attachment 20193


Those are totally evil socks....(I'm morally certain they will give you athlete's foot, or something worse, like incurable toenail fungus 😱)


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 19, 2022)

These are the ones I'm wearing today. Maybe they will defeat the evil of the other socks. 😆


----------



## Deimos (Nov 19, 2022)

Starbrow said:


> These are the ones I'm wearing today. Maybe they will defeat the evil of the other socks. 😆
> View attachment 20201


Not if you keep them in the same drawer.....it's like cross contamination. 
I do not envy your feet...they are doomed. 😬


----------



## Eljorahir (Nov 20, 2022)

Starbrow said:


> These are the socks I'm wearing right now. 😁
> 
> View attachment 20193


The wheels in my brain are turning...what if...what if...

_"The Lord of The Socks"!_
by JRRT

mmm...maybe not. The title just doesn't have the same RING to it.


----------



## Deimos (Nov 20, 2022)

Eljorahir said:


> The wheels in my brain are turning...what if...what if...
> 
> _"The Lord of The Socks"!_
> by JRRT


(Any Spanish speakers lurking?)
How 'bout El Hefe (Jefe) del Hosiery?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Nov 20, 2022)

Strumpfmeister!

(If you _really _need to indulge in this low form of humor, I direct your attention to this thread) :








Lord of the Pants


There might be a tread on this already, but here goes... Boromir: Gondor has no pants. Gondor needs no pants. :D Aragorn on Caradhras: We must wear pants! Gandalf: No! Galadreiel: Will you look into my pants? Frodo: What will I see? Galadreiel: Even the wisest cannot tell... How...




www.thetolkienforum.com


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Nov 23, 2022)

Better get your order in, if you want to have that special sweater in time for Christmas!









I think this one, for me:


----------



## Will Whitfoot (Nov 26, 2022)

Dearest All: 
As an actual licensee I am always curious about whether derivative products such as these sweaters display licensing information in the small print, as they would be required to do if they were actually licensed. I searched the Tagotee website and was unable to find any indication that they are licensed. Which means that (if I surmise correctly) none of the use of copyrighted and/or trademarked images or words have been approved by the licensor, and no licensing fees are being paid. Sean Bean and Andy Serkis do not get a single penny from sales of these items showing their likenesses. 
Fan-art is one thing.... anyone can paint a picture of what you think Gandalf looks like, and even sell it to your friend. But there comes a point in mass-marketing and sales when one must acknowledge the existence of intellectual property rights. Having been in this business now for over twenty years, I always research whether pop-culture things I buy are licensed or not. A really astonishing proportion of what is out there, not just in Tolkien world but in other markets such as Marvel, Dr. Who, Star Trek etc. are NOT licensed. Even some of our own Shire Post products are mercilessly counterfeited in the far east. These sweaters are clever, but I would not recommend purchasing. 
Some may remember the back covers of some of the early Tolkien paperbacks wherein the Professor himself decries people printing and selling copies of his books without paying for the rights, which was common enough even in those days, before the internet allowed one to search for things. I encourage people to support properly accredited and licensed pop-culture goods in a show of support for those who take the time and the effort and expense to do things the right way. 
Will


----------



## Elthir (Nov 26, 2022)

_Purchase? _ 

I want. I take.






It's_ interesting_ how you humans do things, though.

🐾


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## Ent (Nov 27, 2022)

Somehow I don't find these Balrogs very menacing...


----------



## Ent (Nov 27, 2022)

Will Whitfoot said:


> Dearest All:


A great reminder. In both my work world and work as an 'editor' for authors, I am aware of copyright/patent/trademark and intellectual property issues - and their flagrant violation. 

The hackers of this world come in many shapes, sizes and methodologies. And they make a great living to the detriment of those working honestly. 
Orcs and trolls they are - mockeries of the real - made by others equally as (and frequently more) twisted and distorted as themselves.

Sad that we ALL so often go on our merry way without considering who and what we're really supporting in our race to serve the self without consideration for the other. (Which also comes in many shapes, sizes and methodologies.)


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Dec 16, 2022)

Okay, now it's just getting ridiculous. 😳


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Dec 23, 2022)

I assume everyone has their ornaments up!


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Dec 24, 2022)

My mom gave this to my dad last October, because they've both been fans of Lord of the Rings since they met (one of their first dates was going to the Return of the King premiere):


----------

